# No name the wonder betta



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tonight I rescued a VT betta with severe tail biting issues but he hasn't shown any signs of missing most his tail. He has been flaring and eating, along with making a small bubblenest


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice Betta hope you give them the stimulation he needs.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Cute little guy. Though I can't help but laugh at the pink rocks.. poor little man, lol! Maybe you should give him a manly name to make up for it.. like Bruce.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, that's all the gravel I had to put in the QT. :lol:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

How about "Chomps"?? LOL..he's awesome, I'm glad you gave him a home!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Jaws. :lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Pretty I love pink and the fish too...lol How about Sir Pinkston


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. I was thinking of Jaws or Killer.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Lol. I was thinking of Jaws or Killer.


You should look at all his "vicious" Pics. :lol:


----------

